

How my Sister and Girlfriend learned Coding - FredericJ
http://blog.songz.me/how-my-sister-and-girlfriend-learned-coding-in-2-months/

======
fong1991
This is such a busy and satisfying summer. Thanks Song (fersho311) for being
my mentor!

~~~
fersho311
Haha thanks Fong, we should build a website together!

------
devuatl
Great job! Really inspiring. I love hearing about ideas how to introduce
programming to people without cs background, nor (I assume) any prior interest
in software development. I liked the part about communication - that's
something they never teach at the universities. Btw, what did you use for
editting? Some sort of an IDE, or maybe something lighter? For begimners I've
always thought something like notepad++ or gedit should be enough (for the
sake of syntax highlighting, wchich makes code so much prettier).

~~~
fersho311
I introduced them to sublime, but after watching me work on my vim terminal
they really, really wanted to learn vim. and so it was macvim.

------
mmxio
My personal experience told me that, building the interest is always the first
in teaching.

------
n0mad01
sister and girlfriend?

~~~
fersho311
CMON YOU KNOW WHAT IT MEANT.

~~~
n0mad01
yeah, just kiddin.

------
ehutch79
WOAH. what, is this 4chan or something? perhaps you want to use a comma...

~~~
abduhl
Where exactly would a comma go in this title that wouldn't make it worse?

ex: "my sister, and girlfriend,"

~~~
fersho311
how, my sister, and gf, learned to code

~~~
trafficlight
You can't just throw commas around all willy-nilly.

